# قصة الابن الضال بالصور للاطفال :)



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

وضيع الابن ده كل فلوسه



































































     منقوووووووووووووووول​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا حببتى فى غاية الروعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى يا حببتى فى غاية الروعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


نورتى يا مانتى
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

روووعه جدا 

شكرا

الرب يباركك​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> روووعه جدا
> 
> شكرا
> 
> الرب يباركك​​


ميرسى ليك استاذ نهيسى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوووووووووة*

*ثااانكس*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوووووووووة*
> 
> *ثااانكس*​


العفو يا مارسوووووووو
نورت يا باشا 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلو قوى 
شكرا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *حلو قوى
> شكرا*



ميرسى لمرورك يا تينا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوين كتير

وفكرة جديدة

مشكرة

يا بنت العدرا...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *حلوين كتير
> 
> وفكرة جديدة
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك كليمو
نورت بمرورك الغالى 
​


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*فكرة رائعة ورسومات حلوة وبسيطة *

*لكن أحلى ما في الموضوع *

*إن الولد وأبوه لابسين *

*طراطير *


----------



## طحبوش (23 ديسمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووووووعة بس ليش هيك توقيعك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *فكرة رائعة ورسومات حلوة وبسيطة *
> 
> *لكن أحلى ما في الموضوع *
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه نورتنى يا استاذى 
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة بس ليش هيك توقيعك


ميرسى لمرورك طحبوش 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة بس ليش هيك توقيعك


 


*شوفتي *

*مش أنا بس المستغرب على التوقيع*

*غيَّريه بليييييييييييييييييييييز ............ مع الشكر *


----------



## twety (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*اضم صوووووووووووووووتى ليكوا
غيرررررريه
والا هرفع شكوى واطالب بالتحرير
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ارفعى 
معلش يا جماعة ممكن يكون مش عاجبكوا  بس بجد بحبه خالص ههههههههه
سورى بقى استحملوه ​


----------



## twety (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*مش همك يعنى ارفع عادى
ماااااااااااشى
انتظريها السنه الماضيه
هههههههههه

يلا امرنا اللى الله علشان بس الكتاب بيقول
" شجعوا صغار النفوس "
مضطرين نستحمل بقى
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله اوووووووووى
شكراااا يا قمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *مش همك يعنى ارفع عادى
> ماااااااااااشى
> انتظريها السنه الماضيه
> هههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
ايون طالما فى السليم وتابع للقوانين ههههههه
نورتى يا سكرة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> جميله اوووووووووى
> شكراااا يا قمر


ميرسى يا مارى يا عسل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 يناير 2010)

روووعه جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> روووعه جدا



ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى 
نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بنت العدرا

على الصور الرائعة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا بنت العدرا
> 
> على الصور الرائعة​


نورتى الموضوع يا تاسونى
ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

رسوموتها لذيذه اوووووووى..وفكرتها الذ والذ..لانها من عضوع لذيذه..احلى تقييم للموضوع..شكرا يا عسل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> رسوموتها لذيذه اوووووووى..وفكرتها الذ والذ..لانها من عضوع لذيذه..احلى تقييم للموضوع..شكرا يا عسل


ميرسى يا دودو لذوقك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميلة يا حبي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميلة يا حبي*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


نورتى يا حبوبتى
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

